# Flame moss pole?



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

I have a low light 55 gallon, and just today received some java moss from a member. I did what one member did (can't remember if it was this board or not). I wrapped the moss around a bamboo stick and used those green tapes that stick like velcro (sold for garden and houseplants) to hold the moss on and then put it in the tank. What an ingenious idea! The fish love it! The Balloon Mollies keep nibbling at it in joy. I was thinking of also getting some Flame moss (since its also a low light moss) and making another moss pole since my fish like it so much, and in case I ever have fry. I buy female fish, and you never know when one might be pregnant. Has anyone ever done this with success with flame moss?


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I've never tried it reminds me of a post I saw on another forum about moss ropes though:
moss rope ladder


----------

